# Protein that is... clean?



## RasPlasch (Jun 25, 2009)

The past 2 Whey Protein supplements I have used made me break out.  Both times I went on a trip, stopped taking the product my face cleared up.  I come back and start taking the supplement and my face starts to break out.  



Does anyone know of a clean protein supplement that doesn't have ingredients that make me break out?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2009)

What causes you to break out? Milk Reactions?

You could try pea protein.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 25, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What causes you to break out? Milk Reactions?
> 
> You could try pea protein.





No... I've always drank a lot of milk everyday.  That has no affect on my acne.  Its just the supplement.


----------



## egodog48 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think you really would have to single out which ingredient is making you break out.  Anything we recommend would be just speculation.  There are many different varieties of protein you could try, have you never had one that didnt make you break out?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah I've had one that never caused me to breakout.  

Body Fortress Whey Protein Review » Supplements-Explained.com


I used to just get it right at Target.  But I'm pretty sure they stopped selling it.


----------



## Marat (Jun 26, 2009)

Check out Walmart if you prefer Body Fortress. The one near me carries that brand, and others on the forum have mentioned purchasing that brand from Walmarts as well.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 26, 2009)

I will check it out.  Thank you m11.


----------



## Berto (Jun 26, 2009)

What you want is a pure whey protein isolate

The products that have whey protein _concentrate_ have a higher percentage of carbs, milk sugars (lactose), and other crap like ash that you are probably getting affected by.  With whey protein _isolate_, they filter, or 'isolate' the junk out.

Isolates are a bit more expensive but worth it in my book.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 26, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Body Fortress Whey Protein Review » Supplements-Explained.com


Chinese protein?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2009)

Berto said:


> What you want is a pure whey protein isolate
> 
> The products that have whey protein _concentrate_ have a higher percentage of carbs, milk sugars (lactose), and other crap like ash that you are probably getting affected by.  With whey protein _isolate_, they filter, or 'isolate' the junk out.
> 
> Isolates are a bit more expensive but worth it in my book.



I concur, except I recommend this one: *IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate*


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 27, 2009)

Body fortress is of very low quality; Trust me, I used it when I was uneducated physiologically.

Instead of target or walmart, try shopping at a market aimed at Protein supplement. Isolate usually is the best quality (WPI) and some aren't really that expensive. Try GNC or a local vitamin shop that may carry it around, and not staple department stores such as Walmart and Target. Even online shopping can be convenient (like the above post.)


----------



## Berto (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool, I had them add your link to the whey protein isolate link above.  Kind of expensive though


----------



## Marat (Jun 28, 2009)

Leviathan said:


> Body fortress is of very low quality; Trust me, I used it when I was uneducated physiologically.
> 
> Instead of target or walmart, try shopping at a market aimed at Protein supplement. Isolate usually is the best quality (WPI) and some aren't really that expensive. Try GNC or a local vitamin shop that may carry it around, and not staple department stores such as Walmart and Target. Even online shopping can be convenient (like the above post.)



I'm not confirming or denying your claim, however, would you mind elaborating specifically on why you believe this?


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2009)

Cleanest proteins/products in the industry come from AAEFX. They take more care in producing and testing their products for purity than ANY company in the industry.


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 29, 2009)

m11 said:


> I'm not confirming or denying your claim, however, would you mind elaborating specifically on why you believe this?


Yeah, sure. I could be mistaken, as my claim might be bias because I can't really represent everyone's chemical structure, however Body Fortresses' protein powder gave me unusual bowel movements (Which I didn't want to stress, but this was the only brand that has...) and tasted terrible. In milk, and water it tasted terrible and gave me that "throwing up" sensation so I couldn't finish it that well. I don't know whether or not it's just as good for building muscle, but I suppose I couldn't digest it well anyways...


----------



## nni (Jun 29, 2009)

there are many clean companies. any with the gmp seal will qualify. there is no clear number one.


----------



## Berto (Jun 29, 2009)

m11 said:


> I'm not confirming or denying your claim, however, would you mind elaborating specifically on why you believe this?



Well look at the label:
http://www.bodyfortress.com/images/supplementfacts/044320.pdf

Ingredients: Whey Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate,
Whey Protein Isolate), Super Recovery Blend (Creatine
Monohydrate, Taurine, L-Glutamine, Leucine, Isoleucine, Valine),
Cocoa (processed with alkali), Natural and Artificial Flavors, Soy
Lecithin, Acesulfame Potassium, Sunflower Oil, Sucralose.

1.  Whey Protein Concentrate is the primary ingredient.  Not as good as isolate, as mentioned above.
2.  Who has a clue about the quality of the creatine?  Too many scoops of this and methinks you'll be spray-painting your toilet
3.  Natural and Artificial Flavors?  Oh really?
4.  Soy lecithin?  Why?

Finally, each scoop is 33g.  26g of that is protein.  3g is carbs, 2g is fat.  That leaves 2g for all the other crap listed above and whatever ash or impurities also got in there.

No thanks to this product.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2009)

gopro said:


> Cleanest proteins/products in the industry come from AAEFX. They take more care in producing and testing their products for purity than ANY company in the industry.



IS IT 100% WHEY ISOLATE?


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

nni said:


> there are many clean companies. any with the gmp seal will qualify. there is no clear number one.



As far as how their products are produced (the environment) and the extend to which raw ingredients and final product is tested for purity and contaminants, no one goes as far as EFX.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> IS IT 100% WHEY ISOLATE?



I will preface my answer by saying that 100% isolate does not necessarily mean it is so much better than a whey protein that also contains concentrates. The more a protein is processed, the more valuable fractions are destroyed.

That said, EFX has both an isolate and a mixture available. I use the mixture.


----------



## nni (Jun 30, 2009)

gopro said:


> As far as how their products are produced (the environment) and the extend to which raw ingredients and final product is tested for purity and contaminants, no one goes as far as EFX.



you have absolutely no way of knowing this. its a nice claim though.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2009)

gopro said:


> I will preface my answer by saying that 100% isolate does not necessarily mean it is so much better than a whey protein that also contains concentrates. The more a protein is processed, the more valuable fractions are destroyed.



The difference between isolate and concentrate is whey protein isolate is more pure, typically around 90-95% pure protein, concentrate is less pure, around 70-80% protein and it contains more fat and lactose, so I guess it it depends on how much you care about what you're putting in your body, if you are on a very strict diet it would only make sense to use pure isolate.

If you get their protein free I find it hard to believe that you would not be using the pure isolate if they have one.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

nni said:


> you have absolutely no way of knowing this. its a nice claim though.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

I got a tub of the Ironmag isolate for Father's Day. It really tastes excellent, especially the Dutch Chocolate.
I also tried the brand from EFX and it made me fart like rancid bastard.


----------



## nkira (Jun 30, 2009)

juggernaut said:


>


----------



## powerlifter316 (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you have to have whey or some other non-perishable for convenience?  If not, try drinking egg whites.  The ones that come in carton are pasteurized and taste very neutral so long as the company didn't add anything.  I like to combine them with fruit, yogurt, etc. in a blender.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

powerlifter316 said:


> Do you have to have whey or some other non-perishable for convenience?  If not, try drinking egg whites.  The ones that come in carton are pasteurized and taste very neutral so long as the company didn't add anything.  I like to combine them with fruit, yogurt, etc. in a blender.


I like to combine Wendy's with Wendy's 

Actually, I prefer to get a mix of both iso and casein together.


----------



## nkira (Jun 30, 2009)

Whey Isolate is the purest form of whey protein, Period, Provided it's produced using MICROFILTRATION.

ION EXCHANGE method is inferior to MICROFILTRATION. Why?
"You see, a drastic shift in pH is required to drive the chemical reaction which isolates the protein. In so doing, the nature of the whey protein is compromised. The relatively allergenic Beta-Lacto Globulin fraction becomes predominant (instead of the more delicate Alpha-Lactalbumin) and many of the valuable microfractions of whey are lost or reduced including: glycomacropeptides, immunoglobulins, lactoperoxidase and lactoferrin. So in essence, what is produced is a stripped down protein that doesn???t deliver many of the benefits of filtered whey.
So, in the Ion-Exchange process, ratios and quantities of valuable protein fractions are altered to produce a protein which may impart less of a heath promoting effect than that of a filtered whey."

Any one who's interested in knowing why I am saying that can read IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate Now Available at Bodybuilding.com - [Blog] 





gopro said:


> I will preface my answer by saying that 100% isolate does not necessarily mean it is so much better than a whey protein that also contains concentrates. The more a protein is processed, the more valuable fractions are destroyed.
> .



I beg to differ, Ion Exchange & Micro filtration both are low temperature methods of producing Whey Isolate. Both methods in my opinion are "fraction" sparring as they are low temp processes.    

Eric, can give us some insight on how EFX produces Whey Isolate?


----------



## troubador (Jun 30, 2009)

That Body Fortress junk has 45mg of Cholersterol per scoop. I used it a couple times and it made me feel like I was going to vomit.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2009)

Bodybuilding.com - IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate

and you can get 10% off with this Coupon Code: *comeback10perOff*


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince...relax dude. You haven't put a shit product out yet. I just recommended the andro to a friend of mine and I do see changes starting, yet it does take a while for it to happen with that stuff, doesnt it?


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 30, 2009)

Actually, prince, I was wondering if I did buy your andro supplement would I have to continue taking it after I reach my LBM goal? I'm looking to build twenty pounds of muscle before January.


----------



## nni (Jun 30, 2009)

guys its a ph/steroid, dont commit to it, unless you are going to complete the cycle and pct.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

nni said:


> you have absolutely no way of knowing this. its a nice claim though.




I know EXACTLY what AAEFX does from A to Z...and I know they are the only supplement facility that could start manufacturing pharmaceuticals tomorrow and be approved to do so.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

nkira said:


> Whey Isolate is the purest form of whey protein, Period, Provided it's produced using MICROFILTRATION.
> 
> ION EXCHANGE method is inferior to MICROFILTRATION. Why?
> "You see, a drastic shift in pH is required to drive the chemical reaction which isolates the protein. In so doing, the nature of the whey protein is compromised. The relatively allergenic Beta-Lacto Globulin fraction becomes predominant (instead of the more delicate Alpha-Lactalbumin) and many of the valuable microfractions of whey are lost or reduced including: glycomacropeptides, immunoglobulins, lactoperoxidase and lactoferrin. So in essence, what is produced is a stripped down protein that doesn???t deliver many of the benefits of filtered whey.
> ...



Ion Exchange is NOT a good method for processing protein.

Again, the more a protein is processed, as with making isolates, the more fractions and growth factors are destroyed.

Do I think this makes a HUGE difference in one's gains? Not really, as I have used pure isolate for years and also combinations of isolates and concentrates with no visual/perceived difference in recovery or progress.

Of course, if you are lactose intolerant than isolates will be far easier on your stomach, so then I would use them for sure. I have no problems with concentrates.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

juggernaut said:


>



Smile all you want Mr. Juggernaut, but unfortunately, nni is wrong about what he said


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> The difference between isolate and concentrate is whey protein isolate is more pure, typically around 90-95% pure protein, concentrate is less pure, around 70-80% protein and it contains more fat and lactose, so I guess it it depends on how much you care about what you're putting in your body, if you are on a very strict diet it would only make sense to use pure isolate.
> 
> If you get their protein free I find it hard to believe that you would not be using the pure isolate if they have one.



They have one and I don't use it, LOL. And yes, its free!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> The difference between isolate and concentrate is whey protein isolate is more pure, typically around 90-95% pure protein, concentrate is less pure, around 70-80% protein and it contains more fat and lactose, so I guess it it depends on how much you care about what you're putting in your body, if you are on a very strict diet it would only make sense to use pure isolate.
> 
> If you get their protein free I find it hard to believe that you would not be using the pure isolate if they have one.



Oh, I should mention that when I spoke of EFX having the cleanest/purist proteins, I was not referring to isolates vs. concentrates, but purity of the actual product (raw ingredients, lack of contaminants, testing procedures, manufacturing facility).

I would actually lay this claim to every single one of their products.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 30, 2009)

gopro said:


> I know EXACTLY what AAEFX does from A to Z...and I know they are the only supplement facility that could start manufacturing pharmaceuticals tomorrow and be approved to do so.



I could make the same claim about some random company that operates out of a shady white van.

That tells us nothing of how it's made or of quality control.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2009)

Lastly...I have used Prince's protein and loved the flavor, mixibility and ease on the tummy. Prince has an excellent product!


----------



## nkira (Jul 1, 2009)

Explain. 



gopro said:


> *I know EXACTLY what AAEFX does from A to Z*...and I know they are the only supplement facility that could start manufacturing pharmaceuticals tomorrow and be approved to do so.


----------



## nkira (Jul 1, 2009)

Did you read through the complete article?---> IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate Now Available at Bodybuilding.com - [Blog]

Looking at your posting times I don't think you bothered to read, not that it bothers me but you are replying without reading what other's have to say.





gopro said:


> Ion Exchange is NOT a good method for processing protein.
> 
> Again, the more a protein is processed, as with making isolates, the more fractions and growth factors are destroyed.
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

Eric is going by personal opinion, and once again fails to show any documented research to back his assertions of purity. I refer back to the shady white van comment. You truly have no idea of what's put into the processing. Any company who would openly talk of their "magic" can fall victim to losing money-but your company doesn't care about losing money, Eric? Woah!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2009)

gopro said:


> They have one and I don't use it, LOL. And yes, its free!



you know and admitted that isolates are a more pure protein, higher percentage of whey per gram, has less lactose and fat, so why would you use a concentrate over an isolate if it were free?


----------



## nni (Jul 1, 2009)

gopro said:


> I know EXACTLY what AAEFX does from A to Z...and I know they are the only supplement facility that could start manufacturing pharmaceuticals tomorrow and be approved to do so.



i didnt realize that they had better qc than prolab, or now, or ON. i mean i would imagine ON being as their whole game is protein would be pretty tight. prolab is a huge company, with a large operation, i would imagine they would pretty tight. and NOW has almost any QC certification that you can get. i wasnt aware that aaefx topped all other companies. im not doubting that they are extremely tight, but for some reason i dont believe they are the #1 in the industry, especially being as i know some people over at prolab. perhaps some companies simply dont advertise their testing methods?

i really dont care, i just dont like broad statements that cannot be proven.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2009)

I just want to add that IronMagLabs is not big enough (no where near!) to have their own manufacturing facility, as most supplement companies don't, however the manufacturer we use has been in business for over *30 years* and they are an *FDA approved, registered and inspected facility that maintains GMP Certification and follows all FDA guidelines. * The key word there is they are registered. Many supplement companies like to say crap about following "GMP guidelines", however it means very little if their manufacturing facility is not inspected and registered by/with the FDA.


----------



## nni (Jul 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> I just want to add that IronMagLabs is not big enough (no where near!) to have their own manufacturing facility, as most supplement companies don't, however the manufacturer we use has been in business for over *30 years* and they are an *FDA approved, registered and inspected facility that maintains GMP Certification and follows all FDA guidelines. * The key word there is they are registered. Many supplement companies like to say crap about following "GMP guidelines", however it means very little if their manufacturing facility is not inspected and registered by/with the FDA.



a quick browse of aaefx's website shows their testing methods. again, im sure they are very tight, but i know for a fact many others are as well.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I could make the same claim about some random company that operates out of a shady white van.
> 
> That tells us nothing of how it's made or of quality control.



Consumers now spend billions of dollars annually on dietary supplements ??? many times with almost zero assurance of purity. Think about it. Fancy packaging, shiny labels and big marketing campaigns don???t mean very much if what???s inside the bottle isn???t pure and potent. Here???s the bottom line: you are paying for results. If your brand doesn???t have the necessary testing and quality control systems in place to avoid problems, you might be fooled ???but your body isn???t!

Look Past The Clever Ads??? Flashy Packaging???And Ask These 7 Simple, Yet Revealing Questions To Guard Your Wallet???And Potentially Your Health!

1.Would You Please Describe Your Company???s Quality Assurance Policies & Procedures?

What???s the big, hairy secret even some of the biggest-named brands don???t want you to know about their quality assurance process? (Hint: they usually don???t have a process). If they do happen to be one of the few that actually do, are they willing to share it with you? If not, why? The answer you don???t want to hear is, ???We just leave all that up to our manufacturer.???

2.Who Actually Manufactures Your Products & How Can I Contact Them?

90-95% of all products are produced by Contract Manufacturers and NOT the supplement company itself. You can verify this for yourself by simply looking on the label for statements like, ???Distributed By??? or ???Manufactured For???. Therefore, the manufacturer they use is absolutely critical to the overall quality and effectiveness of their products???and the results you???re hoping for. So do your homework. And don???t be shocked if some flat-out refuse to reveal their manufacturer???s name and location! 

3.What Is Your Manufacturer???s Current FDA Standing?

The FDA???s new gold standard rating for high-level manufacturers is cGMP, which stands for ???Current Good Manufacturing Practices.??? It is the lowest designation you should ever accept as a consumer, regardless of how popular your brand might be. Don???t just take their word for it. Demand proof, such as copies of FDA reports, that shows they passed their most current inspection.

4.Does Your Manufacturer Test Their Raw Materials, Or Do They Only Rely On 

Certificates of Analysis Given To Them By Their Suppliers?
A reputable manufacturer will ALWAYS test any raw materials they receive, regardless of what a supplier may tell them. Their supplier???s word may be good enough for them, but is it good enough for you and your body? Here???s why. A Nutritional Outlook Study (conducted in April of 2000) found that more than 70% of manufacturers switched raw ingredient suppliers in 1999? 51.4% of them cited quality as the number one reason why. That was only a few years ago; do you honestly believe things have really improved that much since then? In July of 2007, the FDA passed its strictest and most sweeping regulation program ever for dietary supplement manufacturers. What does that tell you?

5.Are Your Products Tested To Verify Their Purity And Potency?

Let???s face it. Quality control is usually the first to be cut when a company wants to increase its bottom line profits. Why? Because it???s incredibly expensive! In 2004 alone, almost $18 million of adulterated and mislabeled products were seized or destroyed. And recently, a study revealed that 25% of 58 randomly purchased products tested contained steroids, while 11.1% were contaminated with stimulants. At the very minimum, responsible companies should demand their products be tested to guarantee they meet label claims and are not contaminated, regardless of the expense. It???s even better is to also have them screened by an independent source. Demand they provide Certificates of Analysis as proof.

6.Do You Routinely Audit Your Manufacturer To Make Sure They Comply With Your Company???s Quality Standards And Policies?

It???s one thing to create quality standards and hope your manufacturer follows them. But it???s another to know for a fact they???re being followed to the letter. Make sure the company you buy from visits their manufacturer at least once a year to ensure they fully comply with their brand standards. Also, be sure to ask for documented proof of each audit and the results.

7.Do You Perform Toxicology Studies On Your Products To Ensure They Are Safe For Humans?

Toxicology tests are standard practice in the pharmaceutical industry. Before any drug can be tested on humans, toxicology studies must first be carried out in vitro or in animals to guarantee their safety. As the name implies, these studies help to assess at what levels chronic toxicity may be reached. They also look for potentially dangerous side effects. Unfortunately, toxicology studies are NOT currently required for nutritional supplements. Stick to brands that are willing to pay for such tests

So How Does All American EFX Stack Up?

1.Would You Please Describe Your Company???s Quality Assurance Policies & Procedures?

Frankly, the industry standards for quality assurance weren???t strong enough to satisfy us???so we created our own: The ???All American EFX Quality Assurance & Consumer Protection Program???. It???s easily now the strictest and most thorough quality assurance and testing policy this industry has ever seen. Our ultra high, over-the-top standards reveal & eliminate virtually every possible money-wasting, results-killing impurity that others miss ??? or never even test for to begin with. 

In short, we test everything before, during, and after production to eliminate impurities???and guarantee 100% potency. Industry standards require products to meet label claims by at least plus or minus 10%. Well, forget that??? All American EFX customers deserve much better. We demand they fall within a minimum of 2%. Period. If it passes, our manufacturer gives us a Certificate of Analysis that we post on our website for your review. Some call our hardcore testing policy ???too extreme???... but we just call it ???good business???. After all, you???ve only got one body.

2.Who Actually Manufactures Your Products & How Can I Contact Them?

We are proud to share that all of our products are made in the United States at All American Pharmaceutical. They are located at 2376 Main Street, Billings, Montana 59105. Since we???ve made them our exclusive manufacturer, we were also able to set up a special ???AAEFX Consumer Awareness Hotline??? at their facility. Call them at 1-406-238-1869 (8:00 am - 5:00 pm MST) to ask questions about anything you might want to know regarding our quality, testing, or just to simply verify our claims. 

3.What Is Your Manufacturer???s Current FDA Standing?

The FDA has already designated all American Pharmaceutical as cGMP compliant. In fact, you can download the results of their last FDA inspection on our website. 

4.Does Your Manufacturer Test Their Raw Materials, Or Do They Only Rely On Certificates of Analysis Given To Them By Their Suppliers?

Believe it or not, some Certificates of Analysis supplied by raw material suppliers have a disclaimer on them stating that it is ???for information purposes??? and ???should not be a substitute for strict quality control???. Say what?! All of our vendors are required to fill out a 9-page questionnaire and provide us with samples to test. Even though industry standards suggest testing only 1-in-10 barrels, we test them all??? every single barrel??? every time??? it???s non-negotiable. Consider this fact: others manufacturers and supplement companies are buying and using the very same raw materials that we turn away. So guess what you might be getting when you buy products from companies that DON???T test this way?

5.Are Your Products Tested To Verify Their Purity And Potency?

Absolutely. We think you deserve to know that what you put into your body meets labels claims and is drug-free???especially when it comes to our products. That???s why we have them tested both in-house AND also independently to guarantee it beyond a shadow of any doubt. 

All American EFX is proud to partner with Buchi Analytical, a Swiss-based world leader in cutting-edge Near Infrared (NIR) Analysis technology. NIR is the same testing method used worldwide by the Pharmaceutical Industry to meet their tough regulatory compliance standards. Unlike traditional testing methods, NIR instantly identifies and verifies every molecule of a product in seconds. 

We???ve established another first for our industry by having our products screened independently for drugs. Bioceuticals Research & Development Analytical Laboratory (BR&D), the same lab we use to test our products for purity and potency, also has a contract with the largest sports testing laboratory in the world. This particular lab specializes in independent product screening for hidden contaminants such as narcotics and steroids. 

Here???s why they were BR&D???s obvious choice to perform this type of testing:

???For over 40 years they have been a world leader in area of testing nutritional supplements for contamination with drugs and other banned substances.
???Their scientists have collectively published more than 300 scientific papers.
???They have ISO 17025 accreditation for their testing standards
???Their testing data is legally defensible.
???They have a massive 50,000+ square foot facility jammed wall-to-wall with some of the most cutting-edge testing equipment you could ever imagine???accurate enough to test down to the low parts per billion??? and some into the parts per trillion range. 
???This independent lab fully screens our products for 16 substances banned by sports regulatory authorities. 

Does all this testing cost us more? YES???an average of $3 per bottle! But we simply can???t afford to take chances...and neither can you. All American EFX is a privately held corporation without lenders, venture capitalists, or shareholders who could demand we change our policies to cut costs.

6.Do You Routinely Audit Your Manufacturer To Make Sure They Comply With Your Company???s Quality Standards And Policies?

We visit and fully inspect All American Pharmaceutical a minimum of at least one time each year to ensure they are in full compliance with our ???All American EFX Quality Assurance & Consumer Protection Program???. You can see the results of our last inspection on our website.

7.Do You Perform Toxicology Studies On Your Products To Ensure They Are Safe For Humans?

Even though they are not required (and extremely expensive), we now perform Toxicology tests on every new product we produce. We???ve decided to raise the bar even higher by setting the standard in our industry. We are also now in the process of performing additional Toxicology studies on our existing product line as further insurance and proof of their purity and potency. You can download the results of all our Toxicology tests to date by clinking right here.


We Can???t Do This Alone???

Here is a list of our ???Consumer Protection Program??? Partners:

???All American Pharmaceutical
???Buchi Analytical (This logo is exclusive to All American EFX): 
???Bioceuticals Research & Development Analytical Laboratory (This logo a designation is exclusive to All American EFX):
???Better Business Bureau

Whose Fault Is It When You Don???t Get The Results You Hoped For
Due To A Lack Of Testing And Poor Quality?

We Say It???s Your Brand???s Fault!


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

nkira said:


> Explain.



Went to the facility. Saw how EVERYTHING was done from A to Z. Absolutely incredible...and since I have also been to several others, I can make a comparison.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

nni said:


> i didnt realize that they had better qc than prolab, or now, or ON. i mean i would imagine ON being as their whole game is protein would be pretty tight. prolab is a huge company, with a large operation, i would imagine they would pretty tight. and NOW has almost any QC certification that you can get. i wasnt aware that aaefx topped all other companies. im not doubting that they are extremely tight, but for some reason i dont believe they are the #1 in the industry, especially being as i know some people over at prolab. perhaps some companies simply dont advertise their testing methods?
> 
> i really dont care, i just dont like broad statements that cannot be proven.



Are they at a level where they could become a drug producing company overnight if they wished? The AAP facility is ABOVE guidelines set by the FDA for DRUG companies at the present time.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> you know and admitted that isolates are a more pure protein, higher percentage of whey per gram, has less lactose and fat, so why would you use a concentrate over an isolate if it were free?



I believe concentrates contain more intact growth factors and protein fractions. Thus I prefer a combo of isolate and concentates.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Eric is going by personal opinion, and once again fails to show any documented research to back his assertions of purity. I refer back to the shady white van comment. You truly have no idea of what's put into the processing. Any company who would openly talk of their "magic" can fall victim to losing money-but your company doesn't care about losing money, Eric? Woah!



Read above.

And before you go..."oh yeah, any company could say that...blah, blah."

1-AAEFX can prove it. Just call them and ask for the proof.
2-I took the time to fly to Montana and be taken through the entire facility, so this is not just personal opinion, but first hand experience.
3-While there...me, the president of AAEFX, the owner of AAP, and Flex Wheeler made a film documentary of what goes on in the facility...and it will be made public in just a short time so EVERYONE can view it.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

*Finally...I love it so much that when I join in a thread all of a sudden so many people start posting in it!* 

So much fun!!!!


----------



## nni (Jul 1, 2009)

gopro said:


> Are they at a level where they could become a drug producing company overnight if they wished? The AAP facility is ABOVE guidelines set by the FDA for DRUG companies at the present time.



i dont know, and neither do you, therefore you cannot make such a claim.



gopro said:


> *Finally...I love it so much that when I join in a thread all of a sudden so many people start posting in it!*
> 
> So much fun!!!!



well when you make a statement that is nothing more than a sales pitch, and then not back it up, what do you expect? if you expect us to be wowwed and go along with it, then i would be dissapointed. what you showed for your company is about on par with many companies, they are very tight with qc, but you did not once show that they are better than anyone else. ds is a small company, and what you provided isnt much different than out operation, so to me a multi million dollar company should be able to do that no problem. the difference is, you have an in house manufacturing facility. thats all i see as a difference (and you have testing labs that are exclusive to you, which would suggest that they arent a third party).


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

nni said:


> i dont know, and neither do you, therefore you cannot make such a claim.
> 
> 
> 
> well when you make a statement that is nothing more than a sales pitch, and then not back it up, what do you expect? if you expect us to be wowwed and go along with it, then i would be dissapointed. what you showed for your company is about on par with many companies, they are very tight with qc, but you did not once show that they are better than anyone else. ds is a small company, and what you provided isnt much different than out operation, so to me a multi million dollar company should be able to do that no problem. the difference is, you have an in house manufacturing facility. thats all i see as a difference (and you have testing labs that are exclusive to you, which would suggest that they arent a third party).



Nope, not a sales pitch. Simple truth. When the video comes out, you can then make a comparison.

And yes, they are third party.

And...personally I do not care whether you are wowwed, go along, or ignore. I just saw this thread and posted what I feel is FACT in it.

I just find it enjoyable that when I post in a thread, it just lights up! I think that is cool and fun, and also good for my friend Prince!


----------



## nni (Jul 1, 2009)

gopro said:


> Nope, not a sales pitch. Simple truth. When the video comes out, you can then make a comparison.
> 
> And yes, they are third party.
> 
> ...



its not even worth continuing because you just arent seeing it.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 1, 2009)

gopro said:


> I just find it enjoyable that when I post in a thread, it just lights up!



I can't argue that.


----------



## Chubby (Jul 1, 2009)

First of all, I like this section of the forum. Everyone seems to debate in a civilized manner without calling names and using cartoons and animations to condemn opposing views. I am also able to gain more knowledge from you guys.

Now back to the topic, when they microfilter whey protein, what do they filter? For example: contaminants or lactose and sugars. If this is true, then can they turn whey concentrate into whey isolate by following steps?
For Ex: Whey concentrate + microfiteration = Whey isolate ?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

You've stated what can be read on the back of a label. Unless you're one of the few people who actually believes exactly what is on the back of a label? Or is this another "four page special report"?





gopro said:


> Consumers now spend billions of dollars annually on dietary supplements ??? many times with almost zero assurance of purity. Think about it. Fancy packaging, shiny labels and big marketing campaigns don???t mean very much if what???s inside the bottle isn???t pure and potent. Here???s the bottom line: you are paying for results. If your brand doesn???t have the necessary testing and quality control systems in place to avoid problems, you might be fooled ???but your body isn???t!
> 
> Look Past The Clever Ads??? Flashy Packaging???And Ask These 7 Simple, Yet Revealing Questions To Guard Your Wallet???And Potentially Your Health!
> 
> ...


----------



## nkira (Jul 1, 2009)

Chobby you *LAZY ASS!!*

IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate Now Available at Bodybuilding.com - [Blog] 



chobby192 said:


> First of all, I like this section of the forum. Everyone seems to debate in a civilized manner without calling names and using cartoons and animations to condemn opposing views. I am also able to gain more knowledge from you guys.
> 
> Now back to the topic, when they microfilter whey protein, what do they filter? For example: contaminants or lactose and sugars. If this is true, then can they turn whey concentrate into whey isolate by following steps?
> For Ex: Whey concentrate + microfiteration = Whey isolate ?


----------



## Chubby (Jul 1, 2009)

nkira said:


> Chobby
> 
> IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate Now Available at Bodybuilding.com - [Blog]


I read about this kind of whey concentrate in an article on the web, therefore I had doubt in my mind. It looks like not all whey concentrate are the same.

*I found this from Ironmag website:*
*Note: Some undenatured whey protein concentrates do exist which are carefully produced to maintain high amounts of immunoglobulin and lactoferrin, two potentially beneficial whey microfractions. Because these products are not used for protein supplementation, but for immunomodulating effects mostly in a clinical setting, they are not the subject of this article. These are NOT the whey concentrates used in typical protein supplements.*


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

nni said:


> its not even worth continuing because you just arent seeing it.



No, I SEE it bro. You just don't want to see it. But, that is fine by me. There are many excellent companies out there. I have represented several of them, and still support them. But AAEFX/AAP has just blown my mind with how far they go to put out the very best. That's all.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

Prince said:


> I can't argue that.



LOL...its fun, huh?

Maybe you should change my tile to "Premier Shit Stirrer!"

Just let me know anytime things slow down a bit my friend! 

LOL!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2009)

Eric, perhaps the reason why shit is "stirred" by you is because you make insidious claims with no real backing. People see that. Just voicing a view.


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 1, 2009)

Is the EFX stuff expensive?


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Eric, perhaps the reason why shit is "stirred" by you is because you make insidious claims with no real backing. People see that. Just voicing a view.



The backing is what is written about above. They CANNOT make their claims without them being able to be checked out by anyone. AAEFX will answer your calls, give you any documents you want, or phone numbers for any of their partners. They went to great expense to fly me out there so they could show me FIRST HAND what they have going on, and if THAT is not good enough they hired a professional videographer to come to the facility and document everything that went on! And yes, it will be shown to the public!

There is so much backing to what I am saying that it is beyond what ANY other company has done.

But as far as "shit stirring," I love that stuff in general. It shows me peoples' insecurities! I find it interesting as a student of psychology.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Is the EFX stuff expensive?



Not any more than other top companies.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2009)

gopro said:


> The backing is what is written about above. They CANNOT make their claims without them being able to be checked out by anyone. AAEFX will answer your calls, give you any documents you want, or phone numbers for any of their partners. They went to great expense to fly me out there so they could show me FIRST HAND what they have going on, and if THAT is not good enough they hired a professional videographer to come to the facility and document everything that went on! And yes, it will be shown to the public!
> 
> There is so much backing to what I am saying that it is beyond what ANY other company has done.
> 
> But as far as "shit stirring," I love that stuff in general. It shows me peoples' insecurities! I find it interesting as a student of psychology.


again, you still dont get it...whatever.


----------



## slackadjuster (Jul 2, 2009)

gopro said:


> Not any more than other top companies.


Thanks...Checked on it.  Not too bad.  I'll give it a go..


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> again, you still dont get it...whatever.



Your total ignorance and hard-headedness will keep you down for your whole entire life. You are perhaps the biggest waste of energy on this entire board. If you would simply open your mind and put your insecurities and jealousy away, you might learn something valuable.

But your wisecrack response will only show that this is impossible.

I honestly feel bad for people like you.

"Some people are sheep and others are sheep herders." Say bahhhhhhh!


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2009)

slackadjuster said:


> Thanks...Checked on it.  Not too bad.  I'll give it a go..



Cool. Thank you. I hope it does well for you!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2009)

You don't deserve a "typical" juggernaut response-but I will just completely grow up for 30 seconds to type a response that wont affect my said status. 

I'm done with you, you're not even in the same league as I am, and if I ever see you at the Arnold, continue walking the other way. you'll avoid embarrassment.

So, are you still "Natural for Life"? Just wondering whatever happened to that.



gopro said:


> Your total ignorance and hard-headedness will keep you down for your whole entire life. You are perhaps the biggest waste of energy on this entire board. If you would simply open your mind and put your insecurities and jealousy away, you might learn something valuable.
> 
> But your wisecrack response will only show that this is impossible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> ...and if I ever see you at the Arnold, continue walking the other way. you'll avoid embarrassment.



two 40 year olds in an "internet fight" at the Arnold!


----------



## nkira (Jul 3, 2009)

How old are you Prince?...I am curious.


<Runs away & hides>


----------



## Arnold (Jul 3, 2009)

nkira said:


> How old are you Prince?...I am curious.
> 
> <Runs away & hides>



39 years young.


----------



## nkira (Jul 3, 2009)

Cool....keep


----------



## gopro (Jul 3, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> You don't deserve a "typical" juggernaut response-but I will just completely grow up for 30 seconds to type a response that wont affect my said status.
> 
> I'm done with you, you're not even in the same league as I am, and if I ever see you at the Arnold, continue walking the other way. you'll avoid embarrassment.
> 
> So, are you still "Natural for Life"? Just wondering whatever happened to that.



For the first time I 100% agree with you...I AM NOT IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS YOU! I would kill myself if I was still in your place at this point! Wow...I am juggernaut, a personal trainer! Wow, there are only 10 million like me out there! LOL. 

As for the Arnold Classic...I have no clue what you look like because you don't post any pics nor reveal your name. And since you are a nobody in the industry I would walk right by you without a clue. But, if you see ME, feel free to stop me and say hello! I like meeting Internet "tough guys." Oh wait, I NEVER meet them because they hide behind a screen! 

Now, let's see if you are TRULY done with me


----------



## gopro (Jul 3, 2009)

Prince said:


> two 40 year olds in an "internet fight" at the Arnold!



See, you really ought to check your facts my friend! I will be 41 at the next Arnold dammit! LOL.

Gotta love "the jugg!"


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey you're a bigger dick than I once originally thought. You're a writer for a shit magazine think you've invented a "revolutionary" training system. To bad periodization is older than water. Keep making stupid comments. I can keep this going too. Oh, and your fat ass trying to insult me by coercing me to show my name or post pictures or that I'm a third rate trainer is like being in grade school. Man up you little bitch.


----------



## T_man (Jul 4, 2009)

i like chicken


----------



## Perdido (Jul 4, 2009)

T_man said:


> i like chicken


 +1


----------



## Arnold (Jul 4, 2009)

nkira said:


> Cool....keep



I plan to, I started at around the age of 15 and I have not quit yet, a few breaks due to injuries, but that is all.


----------

